#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  [Tutorial] Inserindo Dados INSERT INTO

## luishenrique

Nesse tutorial você aprenderá a inserir dados em sua tabela em seu banco de dados. Lembrando que esse tutorial foi feito e testado para MySQL, apesar da sintaxe ser quase todas iguais, pode conter algumas diferenças.

Vamos lá! Nesse exemplo utilizaremos a tabela Livros para inserirmos dados. Temos a seguinte estrutura a seguir:

+----+---------+-------+------+-----+
| id | titulo | autor | isbn | ano |
+----+---------+-------+------+-----+

Para inserirmos usamos o seguinte código:



```
INSERT INTO `biblioteca`.`livros` (`id`, `titulo`, `autor`, `isbn`, `ano`)
VALUES (NULL, 'Sistemas de Banco de Dados', 'Henry F. Korth', '9788576085027', '2011-05-29');
```

 
Desse modo teremos a seguinte inserção no banco:



```
INSERT INTO `biblioteca`.`livros` = INSIRA NA biblioteca.(banco)livros(tabela)
id = NULO, (Definimos nulo pois será inserido automaticamente)
titulo = Sistemas de Banco de Dados,
autor = Henry F. Korth,
isbn = 9788535245356,
data = 2012-09-15 (a data inserida está em padrão americano)
```

 
Bem simples, é dessa forma que o interpretador lê seu SQL script, logo após inserirmos esses dados em nossa tabela, ela ficará assim:

+----+-----------------------------+----------------+---------------------+--------------+
| id | titulo | autor | isbn | ano |
+----+-----------------------------+----------------+---------------------+--------------+
| 1 | Sistemas de banco de Dados | Henry F. Korth | 9788535245356 | 2012-09-15 |
+----+-----------------------------+----------------+---------------------+--------------+

Pronto, agora já temos uma inserção em nossa tabela!

----------

